# Otos overeating?



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Can Otos overeat? I have an algae wafer and the two otos are on it eating. However, their stomachs are quite round and they look like they're too full to move! lol.. So are they ok?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Occasionally with dry food, pellets or even flake, it takes a bit of time for it to soften up and absorb water. i find that sometimes these foods when eaten, can make a fish look like it is 'full'. however, if your ottos are pooping, then a full otto that poops is a happy otto.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

They're definitely pooping. That's for sure.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

No your oto can't overeat. Most fish that have diets consisting of mostly vegetable matter like oto cats need to be constantly grazing in order to be healthy. Vegetable matter does not contain a lot of nutrients, so they must be constantly eating in order to have enough energy to survive.

So an oto cat with a full belly is a happy oto cat. 

However, they can overeat if they are fed too much meatier, protein rich foods like the ones you normally feed omnivorous and carnivorous fish. Their diet should consist mostly of vegetable matter with the occasional meatier foods.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. That makes a lot of sense.  They're doing a top notch job of cleaning algae from the plants and tank.


----------

